# How do you open a banana?



## Big O (Jun 9, 2012)

Im just wondering which end people eat the banana from. I eat it the proper way from the bottom, but my brother and loads of other people eat i from the top.


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2012)

Neither, I open mine by twisting it which is more efficient, faster, and is the same with all bananas. 

Check this thread for banana fun.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34896-Speed-Banana-Eating


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2012)

Eating it from the bottom is not the "proper" way. There is no "proper" way (how could there be?). 

As for myself, for a period of time I tried using the bottom to open bananas but actually found it harder than opening from the top in general, so I went back to using the top. Never tried twisting it.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 11, 2012)

I open from the handle end. Never tried twisting, I'll try it once my parents return from the grocery.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 11, 2012)

From the side, of course.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 11, 2012)

I eat the skin and all.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 11, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I eat the skin and all.



ewww yuk!


----------



## shelley (Jun 11, 2012)

This is how bananas grow:






You might have to define "top" and "bottom".


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 13, 2012)

I used to peel from the handle end, but I found that if I pinch the other end and pull it apart, it's so much easier


----------

